# Bad shots you never show anyone!



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

We all have them... Show us your worst photos. We're all family here. :laughing:

I'll start with a picture that cracks me up because I look so accidentally demented: 










(And I have much worse ones that will inevitably be posted, don't worry. )


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I actually like this one.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> I actually like this one.


Hahaha, you like demented-looking chicks?


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

sunshine said:


> Hahaha, you like demented-looking chicks?


take that back, you kind of look like my mom


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

Munchies said:


> take that back, you kind of look like my mom


You poor child. :tongue:


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

That's a bad picture?

I'd be lucky to look half as photogenic. Jeeze...

By the way, you look very much like my 10th grade geometry teacher. Nice lady


----------



## ohdear (Jun 22, 2009)

god if thats a bad shot u dont wanna see mine lol. now post a good one:tongue:


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

My definition of anyone includes the people on this forum. :tongue:


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

You are very pretty, Sunshine. That's not really a bad picture, though. :tongue:


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm thinking you guys just like evilness. Because in that photo I look like I'm about to giddily commit a very violent crime.


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

sunshine said:


> I'm thinking you guys just like evilness. Because in that photo I look like I'm about to giddily commit a very violent crime.


No, that's your avatar, minus the giddily part


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

No, Mrs. Weasley would never kill... oh, wait. :laughing:


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

sunshine said:


> No, Mrs. Weasley would never kill... oh, wait. :laughing:


I lol'd. *Sirius*ly. 

(Did I really just say that? 
... Yes.)

:mellow:


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

InvisibleJim and I shared a couple of drunken shots earlier today, but mine won't end up here because they're kept away from the public for a reason. :tongue: Though I do think that his grad ball drunken photo should be shared because it's rather amusing. :wink:


----------



## RedForest (Jan 23, 2009)

well,
this picture postet a friend of mine a few hours ago on facebook... that bastard! 










its rly horrible, and i dont know why im always closing my eyes when im shot...
aaaand: im not THAT drunk, just a little.. 

^^


----------



## tkwi (Sep 9, 2009)

It's not a bad pic.


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

Yep, that's a picture of me taken with my webcam, and no my hair isn't done... I can't believe I'm posting this. I chalk it up to boredom!


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

DevilDoll said:


> Yep, that's a picture of me taken with my webcam, and no my hair isn't done... I can't believe I'm posting this. I chalk it up to boredom!


I think I like this one better than any other you've posted.


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

Grim said:


> I think I like this one better than any other you've posted.


Really? 
Thanks!


----------

